
On Modern Software Development - rainerhahnekamp
http://www.rainerhahnekamp.com/en/modern-software-development/
======
rainerhahnekamp
This is a very opinionated article stating that a software developer's main
task is to know libraries and how to glue them together.

I appreciate any constructive feedback.

